# Converting fish finder to ice finder



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

I have a old Eagle Magna 2 that is just sitting around gathering dust and i decided since i cant afford a vex right now im going to turn that bad boy into my ice fishing fish finder. My question is how do i do this??? Do i have to buy a diffrent transducer or can i some how use the 20 degree skimmer transducer?


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

easy. stock transducer and 7 amp hour battery.


----------



## MIfishinGuy (Feb 17, 2005)

thedude said:


> easy. stock transducer and 7 amp hour battery.


nice! looks like you found a perfect fitting container with a carrying handle.


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

So i do have to buy a new transducer? What type do i need?


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

Ry...

I am buying a Lowrance X67C boat model and hooking up the transducer to a vexilar float (or a piece of pool noodle, which I have A LOT of). 

In fact, if you want a piece of pool noodle, I'll bring ya one if we ever meet up to fish. (i might also have an extra battery...but wont offer it til I test)


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

So i could use the exsisting ducer or no? I'm going to try fishing saturday if you want to come with me...


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

I'll be around...I have a party on Friday and it's my wife's turn to drive, so I'll probably be nursing a hangover! 

From everything I've read, the existing ducer will work.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

i used the stock transducer and i could see my tiny splitshot in 40' FOW w/ the fishmark 320 in the picture. Prompted me to buy the x67c so i don't use that unit for ice fishing anymore but for 150$ its hard to beat.


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

RyGuy525 said:


> So i could use the exsisting ducer or no? I'm going to try fishing saturday if you want to come with me...


Yep. You saw mine last year. I did some tinkering and fixed it better. Plus the new 737 has a flasher mode built in. 

Looks like I am going to be home with the kids tomorrow, which means I'll be on the water. If you don't have to work, lets meet up. I can give you a piece of pool noodle to use. You can look at how I have mine rigged. 

I was on my way out the driveway after I talked to you today. As I pulled out the neighbor got stuck. Pulled him out and here comes the snowplow. 2 hrs of shoveling up in smoke, and I had to dig it back out so we could pick up my older boy. By the time I got done, I wouldn't have had any time to fish, and I was wiped out. Gonna be hurting in the morning.


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

I didn't see the picture until i made the second post and then i felt like an idiot. I will rig that thing up for this weekend. 


Todd, I wish i could tag along but i have 2 finals tomorrow and i work from 3-11 so i wont be able to. I need to buy a 12v battery and i'm all set. Its good to see you back in the ice forum!


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

you may check riders hobby....they are used to start airplane motors. i bought a 7ah a few years ago for a reasonable price i believe. tower hobbies has them for 13 bucks plus 12 for the charger...but you'd have to pay shipping


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

unless you have one that you are willing to part with i will find one around here somewhere for a decent price. I'm normally pretty good at finding deals.


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

well, i've got two, but i dont know if they are any good. i can't remember what i pulled them from. just got to find a charger and let them sit overnight, then see how long they'll light a bulb up.

I'll try to get them on a charger tomorrow to see how they do.


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

I would appreciate it. More than willing to pay you for the battery if it is in good shape.


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

RyGuy525 said:


> unless you have one that you are willing to part with i will find one around here somewhere for a decent price. I'm normally pretty good at finding deals.


You can rig 2 6 volt lantern batteries in series. That's how mine is set up. I bought 2 recharble ones (found one a Cabelas for $2.00). I use them on the ice for my finder and with my mojo dove for dove hunting. They are 5 or 6 yrs old and still going strong.


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

You will have to show me your rig Todd. Maybe i will stop by one evening this week. Good luck if you get out today!


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

I tested the batteries, none of them are good. 

Like I said, try calling the hobby shops. I can't believe the price Cabelas is charging for a battery.


----------



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)

call a interstate battery place, I know there is one in bay city and they had pretty good prices


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

GM sells the batt'y & chgr. for $20-25 and a battery place will sell just the batt'y for $15-20.

You can do it Ryan!!






























Robert
:coolgleam


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

Now that is fancy! I'm going to rig something up for this weekend. I am tired of being on the ice with no electronics.


----------



## trilakes fisherman (Dec 30, 2010)

I think my son and I are going to try the same thing


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

2007 thread :lol: . You should see SFW1960s new addition to his arsenal.....4000 watts of bird........:coolgleam


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Same portable stand, m0' powaH, m0 resolution...it's a BadAssBird!!

Look for the thread "My portable 4000 watt GPS/Sonar"

:evilsmile


----------

